

The Future of Dart Is Dim: Another Failed Experiment? - nkurz
https://medium.com/@richardeng/the-future-of-dart-is-dim-51756c0346f

======
Matthias247
I think what hurts the adoption of Dart most are articles like these which
advise to stay away from it.

The language itself is really good and nice to work with, the libraries are
well designed and quite feature-complete and theres a good amount of tooling
available.

Regarding the server (or general application development) comparison: I think
the real opponent is node and not Go, because both use a singlethreaded model
with lots of async functionalities (callbacks, futures). For some types of
applications this is much easier than handling real threads/goroutines, for
others you might want real parallelism.

------
Pharohbot
These posts are really dumb IMHO, Dart has a long road ahead of it.

